# Hagen Glo T5HO 2x39w on 33 Gallon



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi folks, I've been away from the hobby for a while and now I'm back setting up a 33 gallon ( 36x12x18 ) tank. I read a fair bit about t5ho fixtures and figured that the 36" hagen glo fixture with two 39w bulbs would be great. I thought that I would be able to run one bulb over the tank until I got CO2 setup and then I'd add the second bulb to the mix.

But, after I bought the thing and got it home I realize that it seems to run with two bulbs or not at all (is this all double t5ho fixtures?). So, I have a feeling that 72watts of t5ho is too much for this tank without CO2 but I'm reading some accounts of people using a similar setup and I'm a little confused as I've never used t5ho before.

Is this too much light? Should I exchange it for the single 39w lamp or could I run the 2x39w fixture if I used DIY CO2 or the Hagen Plant Gro CO2 Natual System?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I have that fixture on 30 gal and it is a great light. I have co2 so that light is just perfect for my setup. Since you already have that light, you should see if you can get a co2 system, either diy or pressurized. Diy will work but you might get tired mixing batches of it every few weeks. Another option, raise the light. Raising the light will lower the intensity. This will limit plant selection though.


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the help nokturnalkid. Pressurized CO2 isn't in the budget right now and that's why I wasn't planning on it but maybe I should reconsider.

So I think I'll try it with the dual fixture set as high above the tank as the legs allow and supplement with some diy co2.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Diy co2 will help with that fixture. You may want to run a couple bottles of co2 and alternate them. Other than that, you can raise it higher. I would raise it higher than what the legs can do though. My lights are on the highest setting and I have no algae in that tank, but co2 does play a major part in that. If it's possible, I would try to hang the lights maybe about 8 in off the tank. You should still get good plant growth with that. Just done get plants that require a lot of light.


----------

